
Why in Windows is the system drive C - drmacak
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/531576/why-is-windows-giving-my-hard-disk-the-letter-c-and-not-a-or-b-for-example
======
simonblack
Drive letters are a 50-year-old anachronism in today's world.

Most modern filesystems are tree-structured and don't use such concepts.

